# ¿problemas con el nuevo formato?



## torrebruno

Hola a todos:
¿Tenéis problemas de conexión al querer responder los hilos desde que implantaron el nuevo formato?
Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Hola Bruno:

Todos hemos experimentado algunas dificultades, muy diversas todas, desde la actualización del _software_ (cf. forum upgrade progress).

¿A qué te refieres exactamente con "problemas de conexión"? ¿A que todo va más lento? ¿Cuáles son exactamente los problemas que estás teniendo para participar en las discusiones?


----------



## clitia

torrebruno said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿Tenéis problemas de conexión al querer responder los hilos desde que implantaron el nuevo formato?
> Un saludo.



Hola torrebruno!
Sí que tengo problemas a la hora de contestar los hilos, de hecho llevo un rato intentando contestarte a este, tampoco te he podido mandar un privado y no es la primera vez que me pasa. 
Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

swift said:


> Hola Bruno:
> 
> Todos hemos experimentado algunas dificultades, muy diversas todas, desde la actualización del _software_ (cf. forum upgrade progress).
> 
> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente con "problemas de conexión"? ¿A que todo va más lento? ¿Cuáles son exactamente los problemas que estás teniendo para participar en las discusiones?


Pues a intentar "responder con cita", por ejemplo. Se me queda el ordenata cuchuflado como queriendo pero no podiendo.
Veamos si se me repite con este mismo caso que estoy realizando.
Un abrazo.
(Hecho de menos tus tontischistes)


----------



## almostfreebird

I wish you people would use English here so that a lot of people ....


----------



## Colchonero

Me ocurre lo mismo. No puedo responder con cita. Cuando lo intento, el mensaje no se envía. Si aprieto F5 , se borra. Y a veces me pregunta si estoy seguro de que quiero desconectarme al enviar un post.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Me ocurre lo mismo. No puedo responder con cita. Cuando lo intento, el mensaje no se envía. Si aprieto F5 , se borra. Y a veces me pregunta si estoy seguro de que quiero desconectarme al enviar un post.


Estoy citando tu mensaje en mi respuesta. ¿Salió?

Para que el _post_ valga la pena: quizás sea un problema del navegador. ¿Qué navegador y qué versión de él están usando? ¿Ya limpiaron el caché? ¿Saben cómo hacerlo ?


----------



## Colchonero

Salió, sí. Uso Internet Explorer 9. Y no, confieso mi ignorancia: ni idea de lo que es un caché ni mucho menos de cómo limpiarlo.


----------



## swift

Tienes un botón en la esquina superior derecha, una ruedita dentada. Haces clic y en el menú "Seguridad" haces clic en "Eliminar el historial de exploración" y en la ventanita emergente dejas marcadas sólo las casillas que aparecen marcadas por defecto. Cierras el IE, vuelves a abrir, te metes a la página del foro, te vuelves a conectar (si no usas la opción "Mantener mi sesión activa" o si eliminaste el historial de formularios y contraseñas) y vuelves a intentar citar algún mensaje (como éste). Me dices si te funcionó.


----------



## Colchonero

swift said:


> Tienes un botón en la esquina superior derecha, una ruedita dentada. Haces clic y en el menú "Seguridad" haces clic en "Eliminar el historial de exploración" y en la ventanita emergente dejas marcadas sólo las casillas que aparecen marcadas por defecto. Cierras el IE, vuelves a abrir, te metes a la página del foro, te vuelves a conectar (si no usas la opción "Mantener mi sesión activa" o si eliminaste el historial de formularios y contraseñas) y vuelves a intentar citar algún mensaje (como éste). Me dices si te funcionó.



Probando, probando...


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, pues sí, mira que tenía sucio el caché. Una pregunta: ¿esta operación hay que hacerla cada vez que te conectas? Miles de gracias, McGyver, eres una joya


----------



## swift

Eso pasa por no aceitarlo, se le cría una costra que no hay palabras.  En realidad no deberías tener que hacerlo sistemáticamente; sólo si tienes problemas. A veces, algunos antivirus tienen también una aplicación para limpiar el historial de los navegadores. Es algo que yo uso cada tanto.


----------



## Lurrezko

No hubiera metido yo el dedo en una rueda dentada, por más de Internet que fuera.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Si limpio el caché va a quedar al descubierto, ¿no? (Me confieso tan ignorante como _el del otro equipo que no es el mejor del mundo_).

Y sí, topóme con algunas dificulades... en mi lenguaje, la compu _se me frisea_. Y en modo avanzado, además de frisearse, borra lo que quería escribir...

Saco el trapo y el jabón para limpiar eso... ¿cómo... trapo y jabón no? ¿Que vuelva a leer el número 9 de swift? Bueno, iré paso a pasito... luego les cuento.

Otra cosa: ¿y con las _galletitas_, qué hago, se pueden comer?


----------



## swift

Por si acaso, debajo del "editor básico" (Quick reply, modo rápido...) aparece un enlace hacia una página con instrucciones para limpiar el caché del navegador:

Can't post?  Try Ctrl-F5 or clearing your web browser's cache.

Advertencia: meter el dedo en un piñón podría resultar en daño irreparable para futuros posteos.


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, esto ya es el colmo: se me ha colgado el programa al intentar insertar una carita sonriente. ¡Si al menos hubiera sido una carita de enfado! En serio, funcionaba mejor el formato antiguo. Este falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya lo decía, estos colchoneros, siempre refunfuñando.


----------



## Colchonero

De todas formas, este no es un sitio serio. Haces una consulta desesperada y te responde una mula. (No incluyo el icono de carita sonriente porque se cuelga)

He tenido que salir del programa dos veces para mandar este mensaje. Sencillamente, no es agradable.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> De todas formas, este no es un sitio serio. Haces una consulta desesperada y te responde una mula.


----------



## Colchonero

Sospecho que los problemas vienen por el tipo de explorador que se use. Yo utilizo en casa el Explorer 9, la última versión, y es ahí donde aparecen los problemas (no se puede responder con cita, hay que limpiar el caché a cada paso, los iconos provocan el infarto inmediato del sistema, etc.). En cambio, en el trabajo, donde dispongo de un obsoleto IE 6, no tengo ningún inconveniente. ¿No sería posible adaptar WR a las últimas versiones de los navegadores?


----------



## Antpax

Colchonero said:


> Sospecho que los problemas vienen por el tipo de explorador que se use. Yo utilizo en casa el Explorer 9, la última versión, y es ahí donde aparecen los problemas (no se puede responder con cita, hay que limpiar el caché a cada paso, los iconos provocan el infarto inmediato del sistema, etc.). En cambio, en el trabajo, donde dispongo de un obsoleto IE 6, no tengo ningún inconveniente. ¿No sería posible adaptar WR a las últimas versiones de los navegadores?



Interesante. Yo uso Firefox, y aunque tuve algún problemilla al principio, ahora me va normal, sin ningún problema apreciable. Estoy haciendo la prueba desde IE8 (los cachondos de Microsoft no dejan instalar el 9 en XP) y no parece que haya ningún problema.

¿Sólo te pasa con WR o con alguna página más? ¿Cuando limpias la caché mejora?


----------



## Colchonero

Antpax said:


> Interesante. Yo uso Firefox, y aunque tuve algún problemilla al principio, ahora me va normal, sin ningún problema apreciable. Estoy haciendo la prueba desde IE8 (los cachondos de Microsoft no dejan instalar el 9 en XP) y no parece que haya ningún problema.
> 
> ¿Sólo te pasa con WR o con alguna página más? ¿Cuando limpias la caché mejora?



Sólo con WR. Al principio de instalarlo, tuve problemas con otros sitios porque no cargaba bien el flash player pero ya se solucionó. Y sí, cuando limpio la caché mejora. El problema es que tengo que limpiarla cada vez que quiero enviar un post y, claro, resulta irritante.


----------



## Antpax

Es raro , la putada es que no puedo probar con el IE9, porque tanto en el curro como en casa tengo XP. Como medida temporal te sugiero cambiar de navegador, yo uso Firefox y me va mucho mejor.

Otra opción es hacer un limpieza un poco más profunda de los temporales. Te dejo un procedimiento:

Descarga CCleaner.  Usando primero su opción "Limpiador", para borrar cookies, archivos  temporales de internet y todos los archivos que aparecen como obsoletos o  en desuso; y luego usa su opción "Registro" para limpiar todo el  Registro de Windows haciendo Copia de Seguridad (cuando se va a realizar  la limpieza del registro, el programa te pedirá confirmar si hacer la  copia, dale a “sí”).

Aviso: al limpiar se te pueden quitar todos los "recuérdame" o "remember me" que tengas por lo que asegúrate de que tienes o recuerdas todas las contraseñas .

Me cuentas si funcionó.


----------



## cirrus

One thing I've noticed is that when you go into advanced mode the ¿ and ¡ have gone from the toolbar. I, for one, miss them. 

Is there a fix for this or have I just been a bit dim?:

Is there any way this can be reintroduced - it is such a faff to go out into word to copy them in. 

All the best


----------

